# Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...



## Perca3.0 (27. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

*Vorsicht:* Alle die diesen Thread für unnötig, unsinnig oder unrealistisch halten, bitte sofort aufhören zu lesen. Das spart euch Mühe und Zeit und dem Rest Offtopic.

  An alle anderen: Nachdem beim Thread zur Positivliste http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282570 immer wieder durchgeklungen ist, dass viele Boardies in der Arbeit ihrer Landesverbände mehr Probleme als Lösungen sehen, bin ich mal auf *eure konkreten Lösungs- oder Verbesserungsvorschläge* (für eure LV) gespannt. Da scheint ja einiges an Wissen und Potential vorhanden zu sein.

Daher die Frage:
*Was würdet ihr als erstes machen wenn ihr Präsident eures Landesfischereiverbands wärt?*

*Zur Struktur:*
  Es wäre toll wenn ihr *kurz den entsprechenden Verband nennen* könntet, damit alle wissen um welchen es geht. 

_Verband XY_

*Dann* als zweiten Schritt *einfach das nennen was ihr als Präsident eures  Landesfischereiverbands als erstes machen würdet*.  

_1. wichtigster Punkt_
_2. zweitwichtigster Punkt_
_3. drittwichtigster Punkt_

*Feuer frei! 
*

  Petri!


----------



## Honeyball (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Fange ich gerne mal an:

(NRW, aber das gilt aus meiner Sicht grundsätzlich für alle LV, die es bisher versäumt haben)

1.) Verbindlich als Ziel festlegen, dass das Angeln an sich als eine kulturell und soziologisch wichtige und sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung zum Aufenthalt in und zur Beschäftigung mit der Natur gefördert und sein Stellenwert und seine Anerkennung in der Politik und der breiten Öffentlichkeit ausgebaut werden unabhängig von allen Verwertungsabsichten und -zwängen.
2.) Klare durch wissenschaftliche Positionen (Arlinghaus etc.) untermauerte Aussagen (z.B. in Form eines Argumentationsleitfadens oder Thesenpapiers), Daten und Fakten sammeln und veröffentlichen, die belegen, dass weder das Angeln an sich noch das schonende unmittelbare Zurücksetzen eines sauber gehakten Fisches einen Verstoß gegen geltende deutsche Gesetze darstellen und auf dieser Basis darauf einwirken, dass etwaige bestehende Einschränkungen durch Verordnungen oder Erlasse zurückgenommen und in einer neuen Landesfischereiverordnung oder einem Landesfischereigesetz genau diese Fakten derart festgehalten werden, dass für jeden Angler Rechtssicherheit hinsichtlich der Legalität seiner Art der Ausübung des Fischfangs geschaffen wird.
3.) Die Möglichkeit der Ausübung des Angelns für Jedermann sinnvoll zu erweitern durch ein breites Angebot an wirklich sinnvollen Lehrgängen (nicht solchen zum Auswendiglernen und schnell wieder Vergessen irgendwelcher seit Jahrzehnten unveränderter Prüfungsfragen), Schnupperangeltagen und Angeln unter fachkundiger Anleitung bei gleichzeitiger Abschaffung der Fischereiprüfung in ihrer heutigen Form.

Bei Punkt 3 ist vor allem die Zusammenarbeit und das Engagement der Vereine gefragt.

Da es Diskussionen zu den von mir vorgebrachten Vorschlägen im AB schon zu genüge gibt, bitte ich im Interesse des TE von Kommentaren zu allen hier genannten Ideen abzusehen!


----------



## bacalo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

@=Honeyball 

Bei Punkt 3 ist vor allem die Zusammenarbeit und das Engagement der Vereine gefragt.

Da es Diskussionen zu den von mir vorgebrachten Vorschlägen im AB schon zu genüge gibt, bitte ich im Interesse des TE von Kommentaren zu allen hier genannten Ideen abzusehen![/QUOTE]


Sehr schöne Ideen:m; 
würde ich gerne im Bereich Unterfranken so kommunizieren.
Ergänzen würde vor ich es um die vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit. Meine hier auf Augenhöhe!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Aus unfähigen Bundesverbänden austreten...


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

- Das allgemeine Nachtangelverbot hier in BW abschaffen

- Jeglichen absichtlich anglerstressenden und nicht dialogbereiten Selbstheiligen(organisationen) bei Bedarf die Hölle so heiß wie möglich machen und sich vor die betroffenen Angler stellen

- Gleichzeitig der Öffentlichkeit zeigen, dass Angeln NICHTS SCHLIMMES ist - und den konstruktiven Dialog mit allen wirklich Dialogbereiten (!!!!) suchen, die mit Anglern zusammenarbeiten WOLLEN.


----------



## Honeyball (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*



bacalo schrieb:


> @=Honeyball
> 
> Bei Punkt 3 ist vor allem die Zusammenarbeit und das Engagement der Vereine gefragt.
> 
> Da es Diskussionen zu den von mir vorgebrachten Vorschlägen im AB schon zu genüge gibt, bitte ich im Interesse des TE von Kommentaren zu allen hier genannten Ideen abzusehen!


 

Sehr schöne Ideen:m; 
würde ich gerne im Bereich Unterfranken so kommunizieren.
Ergänzen würde vor ich es um die vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit. Meine hier auf Augenhöhe!

Gruß
Peter[/QUOTE]

Gerne, von mir aus nicht nur in Unterfranken sondern auch im ganzen Land. Und dann auch noch Punkt 3 wirklich bundeseinheitlich handhaben :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Altersbegrenzung bei Funktionären, Begrenzung der Zahl an Ehrenämtern, mehr Profis einstellen (richtige Profis, nicht solche wie GF und Angestellte im BV) vor allem Juristen, Finanzer und Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, die Öffnung zur Aufnahme von Einzelanglern direkt in den Verband, Einführung von Gesamtabstimmungen (alle im Verband (wenn auch nur mittelbar) organisierten Angler) bei wichtigen Dingen wie Fusionen oder dem verhalten von Verbänden bei geplanten gesetzlichen Restriktionen (Schleppangel-, Nachtangel-, Setzkescher-, Wertungsangelverbote etc.), Auslagern von Casting in eigene Verbände, absolute Transparenz bei Finanzen inkl. Offenlegung aller Konten und Geschäfte, verbandsunabhängige Revisionen, genaue Tätigkeitsnachweise für Funktionäre und Angestellte, und mir wird sicher noch einiges einfallen mit der Zeit....


----------



## BERND2000 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

@ Thomas9904
 Viele  gute Ideen, Ich denke Du würdest schnell froh sein, noch genug Leute zu haben die Dich bei der Umsetzung unterstützen.....dann beginnen die Kompromisse.:q

 Was würde ich tun ?
 Wohl versuchen das Vertrauen der Menschen zu behalten die mich wählten und versuchen einen vernünftigen Umgang der verschiedenen Anglerinteressen im L.V zu gewährleisten.
 Denn die entscheiden gemeinsam und nicht Ich.

 :q Wer selbst entscheidet ist halt König und nicht Präsident.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wohl versuchen das Vertrauen der Menschen zu behalten .


Meist wird nicht aus Vertrauen gewählt, sondern mangels Alternative oder nach dem Motto "Pest oder Cholera" - weisst Du doch.

Also muss man sich erst mal Vertrauen erarbeiten - und weil das meist nicht passiert, sondern in Alltagsarbeit versumpft, beginnt dann selbst bei denen, die was Gutes tun wollen (für Angler, der einzige für mich wirklich wichtige Punkt), sehr schnell oft auch das machen sehr fauler Kompromisse..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Ein Spesenkonto einrichten und mir Gedanken über ein paar exponierte Gewässerabschnitte machen, die als Vorstandsstrecken auszuloben sind.


----------



## bacalo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ein Spesenkonto einrichten und mir Gedanken über ein paar exponierte Gewässerabschnitte machen, die als Vorstandsstrecken auszuloben sind.



DU stehst also derzeit nicht zur Verfügung:g.


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

- at first: einen Kniefall vor der Anglerschaft machen & um Vergebung für all das Tun meiner Vorgänger & Kollegen bitten. 

- zur Vergangenheitsbewältigung eine externe Kommission einrichten, die aufräumt, Verantwortliche für Fehler benennt, Fehler & Verantwortliche öffentlich macht und juristische Konsequenzen prüft.

- Versprechen, dass man nun das sein will, was auf der Verpackung steht: eine Interessenvertretung für Angler.

- an der _Basis_ forschen, welche Interessen die Angler überhaupt haben.

- ein Praktikum bei LobbyControl machen.

- mehrere Praktika bei erfolgreichen Lobbyisten machen (Hauptstadtbüros v. Versicherungen, Pharmakonzernen,...)

- a la Günter Walraff verkleidet auch noch ein Praktikum bei sehr erfolgreichen PR-Institutionen machen; auch wenn das da hart wird, lernt man vermutlich seehr viel.

- das Verbands-email-Postfach durchschauen und auf all die unbeantworteten Presse-Fragen antworten.

- selber mal angeln gehen.

- ...


----------



## Sledge (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

1. die Prüfung für den Fischereischein ablegen...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

@ Kati:
Jo, des passt scho so..
;-)
@ sledge:
Wenn man das nicht braucht für den BV als Präsi, wieso für LV??


----------



## Sledge (27. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Jaja...|uhoh::q#h


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (28. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Würdet ihr bzw. macht ihr die Tätigkeiten ehrenamtlich ?


----------



## Ossipeter (28. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Eine Umfrage starten, bei den Mitgliedsvereinen, wie es der Bayer. Fischereiverband letztes Jahr gemacht hat.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bzw. macht ihr die Tätigkeiten ehrenamtlich ?



Weder sollte noch kann der Vorstand eines *Landes*verbands professionelle Arbeit als Ehrenamt liefern.

 Und wenn man dafür jemanden haben will, der einen Plan hat, fängt die Gehaltsspielraum bei 100.000 € Brutto pro Jahr an. Die meisten Abteilungsleiter verdienen mehr.


----------



## Perca3.0 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg

Meines Erachtens wichtigster Punkt:

Als Präsident des Landesfischereiverbands würde ich alle Angler in BaWü über die Grabenkämpfe zwischen den Regionalverbänden aufklären. Dann eine Umfrage unter den Anglern in BaWü machen um zu erfahren was denen wirklich wichtig ist. Dann eine Umstrukturierung vorantreiben mit mehr Kompetenz, mehr Geld und vor allem mehr qualifiziertem und engagierten Personal für den Landesfischereiverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Und dann endlich das Nachtangelverbot vollends festschreiben in B-W, dass die Angler endlich nachts zum Schlafen kommen - ja genau, tolle LV in B-W!!!


----------



## Sharpo (28. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Weder sollte noch kann der Vorstand eines *Landes*verbands professionelle Arbeit als Ehrenamt liefern.
> 
> Und wenn man dafür jemanden haben will, der einen Plan hat, fängt die Gehaltsspielraum bei 100.000 € Brutto pro Jahr an. Die meisten Abteilungsleiter verdienen mehr.



Sorry, dies mag evtl. in einzelnen Betrieben so sein.
Gillt aber nicht für die Masse.
So mancher GF kommt gerade mal an dieses Gehalt.
Hinzu kommt, dass dies sogar Abhängig von der Region ist.
In NRW liegt das Durchschnittsgehalt eines Abteilungsleiters bei ca. 47.000 Euro Brutto.  

Der Zentralwert eines  GF Gehalts in DE liegt bei ca. 120.00 Euro Brutto. 
(Ergab sich aus einer Befragung von GF)
Der Durchschnitt liegt bei ca.145.000 Euro Brutto

Ich denke dies kann sich aber der DAFV leisten.
Derzeit werden 2 Geschäftsstellen und min. 2 GF finanziert.

http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...die-das-verdienen-die-gmbh-chefs/5401862.html

In der Industrie weichen die Angaben nicht besonders viel ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Mit der GmbH hat der DAFV (Bundesverband) 4 Geschäftsführer und 7 Angestellte - was immer die da auch machen bzw. "arbeiten".............

Ist ja hier aber Offtopic.


Wer an alten Zöpfen (LV) festhalten will, wird natürlich weiter mit Amateuren arbeiten wollen.

Gerade für die Bereiche Finanzen, Recht und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wären aber dringend Profis erforderlich.

Und zwar richtige für den jeweiligen Bereich, nicht solche wie die zur Zeit beschäftigten.

Mit 42 LV wird das natürlich teuer - aber die braucht/will man ja wohl weiter so, um jedem weiter sein Ehrenämtlein bieten zu können....

Wer mit Amateuren arbeiten will, darf eben keine professionellen Ergebnisse erwarten.

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Altersbegrenzung bei Funktionären, *Begrenzung der Zahl an Ehrenämtern, mehr Profis einstellen (richtige Profis, nicht solche wie GF und Angestellte im BV) vor allem Juristen, Finanzer und Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter*, die Öffnung zur Aufnahme von Einzelanglern direkt in den Verband, Einführung von Gesamtabstimmungen (alle im Verband (wenn auch nur mittelbar) organisierten Angler) bei wichtigen Dingen wie Fusionen oder dem verhalten von Verbänden bei geplanten gesetzlichen Restriktionen (Schleppangel-, Nachtangel-, Setzkescher-, Wertungsangelverbote etc.), Auslagern von Casting in eigene Verbände, absolute Transparenz bei Finanzen inkl. Offenlegung aller Konten und Geschäfte, verbandsunabhängige Revisionen, genaue Tätigkeitsnachweise für Funktionäre und Angestellte, und mir wird sicher noch einiges einfallen mit der Zeit....


----------



## Sharpo (28. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit der GmbH hat der DAFV (Bundesverband) 4 Geschäftsführer und 7 Angestellte - was immer die da auch machen bzw. "arbeiten".............
> 
> Ist ja hier aber Offtopic.
> 
> ...



Naja, auf die Frage Ehrenamt oder nicht zeigt es ja schon, dass man mit nicht besonders hohen finanziellen Einsatz Personal bekommt.
Ganz besonders wenn man sich eh schon 4 GF leistet und 2 Geschäftsstellen.

Nur sollte man sich dann von irgendwelchen Fischereiveranstaltungen und Casting im DAFV verabschieden.

Heisst, ich würde den DAFV als erstes  komplett umstrukturieren.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (29. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

Ergo würdet ihr als erstes die Satzung ändern ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In NRW liegt das Durchschnittsgehalt eines Abteilungsleiters bei ca. 47.000 Euro Brutto.



Deshalb will da ja auch keiner, der was vom Fach versteht, arbeiten.

Ich hatte vorige Woche ein Bewerbungsgespräch mit einem sehr guten IT-Architekten, 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung. Keine Personalverantwortung. Am Ende kam 8X.XXX als Jahresbrutto für ihn raus. Und mein Chef hat mich gelobt, weil ich gut verhandelt hätte. #h



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Zentralwert eines GF Gehalts in DE liegt bei ca. 120.00 Euro Brutto.
> (Ergab sich aus einer Befragung von GF)



 Wer nennt sich denn da so Geschäftsführer? Auch die Chefs von 10-Mann-Klitschen? Nur dann kann ich diesen Wert verstehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Ergo würdet ihr als erstes die Satzung ändern ?



Die Satzung ist das Fundament des Vereins/Verbands und gibt dessen Grundausrichtung vor. Selbstverständlich müsste die Satzung ggf. angepasst werden, wenn sie nicht mehr der neuen Ausrichtung des Verbandes entspricht.

 Nehmen wir mal zwei Passagen der Satzung des Bayerischen Landesfischereiverbandes, die ich gern streichen würde:

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/Satzung_LFV.pdf

 "Förderung des Castingsports auf allen Leistungsebenen"

 "Alle Mitglieder, die Gewässerbewirtschafter sind, sollen Fischereigelegenheiten vor allem organisierten Fischern bieten" 

 Nun bin ich aber nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass sich eine Satzung in Tagen ändern lässt ...


----------



## Honeyball (30. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

In was für eine Schwachmatenecke driftet dieser Thread denn jetzt ab????

Die Frage lautet, was würde *ICH* als Präsident meines LFV als erstes machen und nicht ob der Präsi haupt- oder ehrenamtlich tätig ist.
Wenn irgendwelche Typen nur deshalb ein Ehrenamt annehmen, um sich danach 'nen lauen Lenz dadrauf zu machen und auf irgendwelchen Veranstaltungen mit irgendwelchen Politikern oder sonstwem zu schnacken, dann sollten sie es besser gleich lassen!!! Und das gilt beileibe nicht nur für Angelverbände.
Es gibt in Deutschland genug Beispiele für Menschen, die sich ehrenamtlich und bezahlungsfrei sozial oder sonstwie engagieren und sich dabei wahrlich den Allerwertesten aufreißen. Daran könnte sich so mancher uns bekannte "ehrenamtliche" Verbandsfunktionär ein Beispiel nehmen, genauso wie an vielen vielen ehrenamtlich richtig tätigen Menschen in den Vereinen.
Aber genau darum geht es hier sowas von überhaupt nicht, dass ich es fast schon als bewusste Provokation empfinde, überhaupt danach zu fragen. #d#d#d

Ich finde es sowohl bezeichnend als auch beschämend, dass hier ein großer Teil an Selbstverständlichkeiten gepostet werden musste. Offensichtlich mangelt es in den meisten Verbänden genau an dem, was von (indirekter) Mitgliederseite, sprich dem Angler an sich, am meisten erwartet wird.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (30. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*

-alle besserwissenden Mitglieder einen eigenen Verband gründen lassen, da sie mich bei der Arbeit stören würden, durch ihre Besserwisserei. ( Gehört sich nicht, wenn, dann im persönlichen Gespräch)

-Bei einer zu dollen Meinungsverschiedenheit einer Vertrauensfrage stellen ( Polit. Instrument)

- ehemaligen Funktionären keine weitere Mitgliedsmöglichkeit im Vorstand geben. Sprich -  1 mal raus, immer raus. ( Als Zwang, die Arbeit gut zu machen, never come back)

- Ein Forum auf der Verbandsseite einrichten, auf welchem untransparentes dem Interessierten transparent gemacht werden könne ( zwecks Bürokratie)

-Angeln zwischen ökonomischen, sozialen und ökologischen und sportlichen Gründen klar strukturieren.

- Durch die Zusammenarbeit mit Instituten auf weitere Regelungen / Sanktionen schließen.


----------



## smithie (30. März 2014)

*AW: Als Präsident meines Landesfischereiverbands würde ich als erstes machen...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Eine Umfrage starten, bei den Mitgliedsvereinen, wie es der Bayer. Fischereiverband letztes Jahr gemacht hat.


Wo war denn da ne Umfrage??


zu den Punkten:

1) Öffentlichkeitsarbeit:
Darstellung der getanen Arbeit. Status jetzt ist es enweder so, dass wenig gearbeitet wird (was ich nich glaube) oder zu wenig dargestellt wird.

2) Ein Instrument schaffen, über das sich die Delegierten sowie das Präsidium die Legitimation der Mitglieder/Basis für wichtige Entscheidungen holen müssen.

3) Die Struktur des Verbandes so verändern, dass interessierten Mitgliedern die Möglichkeit geboten wird, sich einzubringen*. Also eine Mischung aus Ehrenamt und Profis, wo ausreichend Posten durch interessierte besetzt werden können (und gleichzeitig der Verband bzw. die Untergremien arbeitsfähig bleiben).


* bezieht sich auf bayrische Strukturen.


----------

